# Morning Star- Long Range Trips



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Capt Monty is having two extended 
range trips in the next two weeks.




> Hi All,
> I want to try some longer
> than usual runs. 'Head 'em off at the
> pass' fall cbass trip stuff...Wednesday
> ...


This is the first time he has offered
this kind of trip. It should be 
incredible. He has spots out there
that have not been touched all
year. Me and the wife are signed 
up for 17 Nov (Wed) in spots number
12 and 13. They have plenty of spots
right now. Hope we can get a few
Pier and Surf guys out there for
one last sea bass trip. At least
for Ocean City, MD. I will be 
heading down to VA Beach all
winter for the offshore trips also!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

is gear provided?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

You can rent gear from the boat.
I think it is $7. Good stuff. Shimano
TLD reels loaded with braid and heavy 
duty Ugly Stick Rods.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Where did you see this?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Monty emailed it to us


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, Axon, I have been bugging him
for the last 2 years to do one of these
trips. This will give him a chance to 
hit some of those wrecks out of his
book from waaaaaay back in the day.
If we get out (weather has been 
super crazy this fall) this should be an
incredible trip.


Talapia...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Just got it in my e-mail. Spot 23 for me, see you there Henry.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Allright!


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I wanna go...Where do I sign up?


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Okay.. I am In...I am also bring my dad to this trip...... we will be in #17 and 18.
Looking forward to meeing some of you guys...

I know they will provide bait but is there anything we can bring extra to increase my chance?


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

One more thing...

operator said something about cooler....

was she saying don't bring coolers...or something
about foam cooler....... ??????


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You should bring a cooler, can't think why the operator would tell you not to bring one. Everyone brings their own. You could try bringing some crabs but am not sure if there will be any tog out there at the offshore wrecks. I am kinda wondering if going out that far is a good idea this time of year? Could Monty be overshooting the fish? Of course I've never been disappointed with him before so it should be a good trip.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*hey Anthony*

If it is anything like wreck fishing off the jersey shore there usually are bigger fish out there. Tog of the larger size are there too. You will need some hefty gear to pull them out of thier haunts. Thats if it is like Jersey....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't think that it's cold enough to push the fish out that far yet but I could be wrong, hopefully I am. Should be a lot of fun, we may even see some tilefish out there.


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

What size sinker should I bring to this trip?......

and regular bank sinker or is there better sinker
for this type deep water fishing....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

caldaqui, 

bank sinkers in 8, 10 and 12 ounces.

If the current is really moving it may 
go up to 16.

Have you already signed up? If so 
what space are you in.

talapia


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, the jumbo seabass are definitely 
out there. Two weeks ago out of VA
Beach, they were soo thick 80 miles
out that it was hard for the tile fish to
get a shot at the bait. Soon as the
bait hit bottom, the seabass were all
over it. Very nice size also.
(P.S. That was between 300 - 600'
deep!)


Bluefish, she probably said do not bring
a foam cooler. They break too often.
Do not know if you have been on one
of these deeper type trips before. I 
do not really consider this a deep drop
trip since I doubt we will be fishing
deeper than 200'. But I would highly
recommend a rod that can handle
up to 16 ounces without bending
in half. braided line in the 50 - 65 
pound range and a larger size 
conventional reel that can hold plenty 
of line. On these trips using the same 
size weight is extremely important in 
preventing tangles since we will
all have plenty of line out. I would 
also recommend having a spare rod
standing by and a bunch of pre-tied
rigs. There is not as much fishing time
as one would think on these trips after
all of the travel time and moving between
drops. When you get into a hot bite, 
you will not want to waste time 
tying rigs.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Weather is looking good so far. 
It does seem to change between
every update but looks like we
are somewhere between 3 - 4'
seas for Wed, which is outstanding
for winter fishing!


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

*Nice trip.....*

Fished 50 bridge on east side.....current was moving so fast...... everyone caught bunch of dings..nothing to write home about....also stopped by 2nd street for tog....nothing.....
Headed out to Monty's boat...boat left about 6 am....nice weather..no wind..sun was out..fishing was good....couple of jumbo mixed with small seabass..bunch of shark kept us entertained. It was my old man's first deep sea trip..... We kept some undersized seabass for cutbait and Monty wasn't happy with that...We got chewed out in front of everybody.....
Oh well...rule is rule..... crew was good and captain was even better..... I was hoping we would run in to more jumbo but..on and on it was great trip..... Congrat to Anthony....Won the money pool..... I had a feeling he might win this...  

Great trip..looking forward to going out with monry's crew again..in near future...I just have to do better job hiding undersized seabass for cutbait next time.....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

caldaqui, thanks for the report. Were you
the one who was cutting up blue crabs
and squid in the back? I was the guy
behind you cutting up green crabs.

Capt Monty does not play with undersized
seabass. I have been on trips before
where he called the game warden and 
had them meet us at the dock when 
we got back. Big time fines. Plus us
P&S guys are representing the whole
board when we are out there.  

See you on the next trip!

Talapia


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Talapia, How many keepers did you guys end up with???

Caldaqui, poaching shorts is not funny...


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't be alarmed DC....It wont happen again...like I said earlier..it was my dad's first trip...after each trip..I dig through all my catch anyway.....My dad learn he lessons too....it was real good trip..by the way...poaching....yaikes!.........

strong word there...i deserved it all......I fished past 20 years and I know the system well...I almost got burned by it but....like I said before rule is rule...My dad almost cost me extra hundreds of dollars for this trip......Talapia....yes it was me..... I know we represent whole group when we fish out there..... it was my dad..what can I do...^^ I guess he is staying home next time. if I cost any embarassement to any of you..I personal apology to you all....


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

caldaqui said:


> Don't be alarmed DC....It wont happen again...like I said earlier..it was my dad's first trip...after each trip..I dig through all my catch anyway.....My dad learn he lessons too....it was real good trip..by the way...poaching....yaikes!.........
> 
> strong word there...i deserved it all......I fished past 20 years and I know the system well...I almost got burned by it but....like I said before rule is rule...My dad almost cost me extra hundreds of dollars for this trip......Talapia....yes it was me..... I know we represent whole group when we fish out there..... it was my dad..what can I do...^^ I guess he is staying home next time. if I cost any embarassement to any of you..I personal apology to you all....


I hope you weren't offended by me calling you and your father poachers, but when you keep 9, (count them 9!!!) undersized fish, you are not planning on using them for cutbait...You are poaching...And you wonder where stereotypes come from...


----------



## caldaqui (Jul 12, 2004)

I think said enough sorry for mistake my dad made...and I assure everyone it won't happen again...I just thik there more to life than fishing...so call me a poacher..I don't really care... i would loose any sleep over it.....
If what my dad tick you off that bad you had to keep bring this back...do something about it....
We all make mistake......so he made one....so what? please find yourself a life....is real nice thing to have....


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Whatever Man..  


BTW, I caught a bass with a telemetry tag yesterday on the MS...It had a transponder that records depth, salinity, and temp, that was placed on 45 fish a while ago...So when I call it in they send me 100 bucks for the return...It was 15 inches, and released with a new "A.L.S" tag so maybe somebody else will catch it someday...Just thought it was interesting...


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

dckhd247 said:


> Whatever Man..
> 
> 
> BTW, I caught a bass with a telemetry tag yesterday on the MS...It had a transponder that records depth, salinity, and temp, that was placed on 45 fish a while ago...So when I call it in they send me 100 bucks for the return...It was 15 inches, and released with a new "A.L.S" tag so maybe somebody else will catch it someday...Just thought it was interesting...


Hey dckhd247, I didn,t even realize that was you fishing next to me. you got bass thumbs again? I know I do, bass thumbs and bass shoulders  .. its a big fine for keeping undersize seabass, for just a couple dollors worth of meat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

So how was the fishing on the MS on 
your trip?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Talapia said:


> So how was the fishing on the MS on
> your trip?


Lots of undersize bass, lots of shark, a few guys hooked up with some big bluefish, everyone ended up with a good amount of keeper seabass eventually. I ended up with 9 seabass, but thats more meat then i need, I,ll probally give most of it away to my friends. it was constant action, as soon as the rig hit bottom, they were hitting it


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Zam's right about the constant action...Me and the guy next to me on the other side shared a cooler and we kept 32...I think about 15-20 was average for most with at least 80-90 throwbacks each...A few blues around, but doggies chased us off most of the spots we went, after getting some decent drops on the bass...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks guys! Seabass fishing has been 
way off this year as compared to this
time last year. Last year we had the 
small fish also, but I was able to use
metal to weed through them and catch
a nice limit of fish. This year.....
Well you know how it is. Soo many 
small ones that you do not even want
to real in to take them off after a while.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*Sunday on the MS*

Darn guys! My dad and I were on board Sunday also. We did not count but ended up with about 20 keepers between us and lots of shorts. I got gatored off 2x when we stopped to fish the bird play...one took a 5 dollar spro BT. GRRRRRRR! It was a fun day on the water with plenty of action but overall the seabass fishing has been poor this year. I normally make about 4-5 seabass trips a year and have done so for many years. I can honestly say that the fishing has been in the dumps this year. I have 4 trips under my belt this year for c bass and my best day was around a dozen keepers! That is hard to swallow after several years of averaging anyhere from the upper teens to a limit every trip. It was still a great time though. Now I'm ready for the tog.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah seabass has been real tough this year. I haven't gotten a limit yet this year. I think the max was 17 on my last trip.


----------

